# MES 40" Gen 1, Arriving Today - Break-In Question



## dbbyleo (May 28, 2015)

Hey guys...

I should find my new MES 40 (Gen1) from Amazon when I get home from work.  I've downloaded the manual and read in advance what I have to do to "pre-season" the smoker.  It bascially said to run it at 275 degrees for about 3 hours.  In the last 45 min, it states to add the wood chips.

Is that about it?

I've read here people doing a "break-in."  Is basically just the first thing they smoke after the "pre-seasoning" is done?  Is there anything purposeful I need to know about this?  I'm thinking about doing some boneless, skinless chicken breast (from Costco) as my trial run.  Like another fella noted, if I screw this one up, it's just $2 worth of meat.

Also, I also bought the AMNPS and a pound of AMNS pellets (apple).  I've got trout caught this season in the freezer that's been waiting for the smoker.  I think I'm just going to pick some hickory chips locally and use that to do the pre-seasoning and the break-in with chicken (and save the apple pellets for when I'm ready for the trout).

Anything else you guys recommend I do or keep in mind?


----------



## themandlj32 (May 28, 2015)

Good afternoon. You will love that MES I got one for Christmas. I broke mine in by spraying it with olive oil and ran it at 275. Then threw 8 game hens in it. Those hens came out great. I would say it comes down  to how anxious are you to use it lol. I was pretty anxious.


----------



## bmaddox (May 28, 2015)

I would break it in exactly as the manual says. There is no need to add oil as the metal is not porous like on a traditional steel smoker. You will get a little smoke during the break in as the leftover manufacturing residue burns off. 

Good luck.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 28, 2015)

bmaddox said:


> I would break it in exactly as the manual says. There is no need to add oil as the metal is not porous like on a traditional steel smoker. You will get a little smoke during the break in as the leftover manufacturing residue burns off.
> 
> Good luck.










Plus if you didn't already break in your AMNPS, throw it in the MES  to burn off manufacturing oils.

Or throw it on your gas grill when hot, or put it in the DW for a cycle.

Bear


----------



## themandlj32 (May 28, 2015)

Correction. I sprayed a different smoker. Sorry for the wrong info.


----------



## dbbyleo (May 28, 2015)

Second question...
"Manual states to store in a dry area. "

Do you keep the unit outside... Like on the back deck next to the propane grill. I have the cover for it. With the cover, is there any concern keeping this outside?


----------



## themandlj32 (May 28, 2015)

I keep mine in the garage. Sure it makes the process a step extra buy I know I don't risk electronics damage from the weather change.


----------



## bmaddox (May 28, 2015)

I keep mine in the carport that stays dry but there are plenty of people on here that keep them on porches or decks with a cover on them and it works well for them.


----------



## mummel (May 28, 2015)

Subbing to this thread.  Im going to need to season my MES BT smoker soon too.  So 275F for 3 hours, check.  No oils, check.  As I've already burned in my AMPS, I dont need to do that.  Can I skip the wood chips part during the seasoning?  I'd rather save those precious AMZN pellets for a real smoke (I got the sample bag).  Is adding smoke actually required for the seasoning?


----------



## bmaddox (May 28, 2015)

@mummel  As I said before, I would follow the procedure in the manual. You can get a small bags of chips at HD or Lowes and use those to season it.


----------



## dbbyleo (May 28, 2015)

Thanks guys!  I looking forward to see some smokes... even if its just pre-seasoning smokes!  Hopefully I'll be posting my first Qview once I get my first smokes going.  Thanks for all the tips and advise... which has led to this purchase, which I feel has been a very educated purchase.


----------



## daricksta (May 29, 2015)

dbbyleo said:


> Hey guys...
> 
> I should find my new MES 40 (Gen1) from Amazon when I get home from work.  I've downloaded the manual and read in advance what I have to do to "pre-season" the smoker.  It bascially said to run it at 275 degrees for about 3 hours.  In the last 45 min, it states to add the wood chips.
> 
> ...


That's all I did when I seasoned my MES 30 Gen 1. I didn't and still don't spray the inside and I've done no mods, other than switch to using wood pellets with my AMNPS.

As for what to smoke first, the Gen 1 smokers are built so well the only way you can screw up the meat is to oversmoke, something I found very easy to do when I started out using wood chips. I buy all my wood pellets from Todd Johnson. I've got them in every flavor I feel I need. In addition to hickory and apple, I think you should also have oak, mesquite, alder, and pecan. You already got a bag of his Pitmaster's Choice with your AMNPS. That has cherry wood in it. Cherry wood burns easily as a wood chip but it's hard to keep lit in wood pellet form which is why it's often mixed with hickory or oak or some other easily-burned wood. A number of guys also like using maple (I never have) and now Todd's added all these exotic flavors to his stock like wine barrel and others. For now, I just stick with the classics. I'll also mix hardwoods with fruitwoods for more complexity of flavor.

The biggest cleaning and preventive maintenance tip to keep in mind is this: clean the two sensor on the inside back wall. On the left side there's a round, dime-sized notched hi-temp cutoff switch. When this thing gets dirty the MES can overheat into the 300° because the sensor isn't able detect high temperatures in order to send a command to the controller to turn off the heating element. This happened to me once and figured out what happened, thanks to Todd. Now, I wipe it down with a damp paper towel and for extra measure clean out each notch with a toothpick if I feel they've gotten to grimy from smoke. The temperature sensor is the toggle-switch looking thing on the right side. I think a lot of temp inaccuracies and fluctuations are caused by a dirty sensor for obvious reasons. Just wipe it off with a damp paper towel.  

Heavy duty foil is your friend. Foil over anything that grease and fat might drip down on. I also keep the water pan empty and foiled over. Some guys fill it with clean playground sand and use it as a heat sink. Don't fill it with water because then it acts as a steamer and you want your meats roasted over wood smoke and not steamed. @Bearcarver has erected a moveable heat baffle in his MES 40 because it tends to run hotter on the right side than on the left. He readjusts the baffle as needed during a smoke to equalize the heat between the two sides. In my MES 30 I've seen my smoker grow hotter on the right side, equalize, and the grow hotter on the left side during a smoke. I just leave it be. Bear says that since the MES 40 is larger it's wise to use a heat baffle. He's posted photos of the ones he's constructed.

Happy smoking!


----------



## mummel (May 29, 2015)

tjwheels said:


> Bearcarver - your comment got me to thinking about the chamber temperature and how much it could vary, so today I decided to put it to the test. I used an iGrill2 with the ambient temperature probe. I did the ice water, boiling water test and hit 32 degrees and 209/210 degrees (210.532 is boiling point in my location). The water pan was empty and covered with foil and vent was open all the way. I set my temperature on the smoker to 235 degrees and put the iGrill2 ambient probe on the second shelf back middle for the tip was about a 1/4 inch from the smoker chamber thermometer tip. They both hit 235 degrees within a second of each other. Now on to the test, I took 27 measurements on the bottom, middle and top racks (9 on each rack). For each reading I would put the probe in a location and make sure the smoker temp dropped below 220 degrees. As soon as the smoker hit 235 degrees I would document the iGrill2 temp and move on. I'm not sure what to think of all these numbers but here they are.
> 
> I color coded them as follows; Green = within 5 degrees of 235, Blue = more than 5 degrees lower that 235, Yellow = 241 to 255, Orange = 256 - 275 and Red = greater than 275.
> 
> ...


----------



## dbbyleo (May 29, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> That's all I did when I seasoned my MES 30 Gen 1. I didn't and still don't spray the inside and I've done no mods, other than switch to using wood pellets with my AMNPS.
> 
> As for what to smoke first, the Gen 1 smokers are built so well the only way you can screw up the meat is to oversmoke, something I found very easy to do when I started out using wood chips. I buy all my wood pellets from Todd Johnson. I've got them in every flavor I feel I need. In addition to hickory and apple, I think you should also have oak, mesquite, alder, and pecan. You already got a bag of his Pitmaster's Choice with your AMNPS. That has cherry wood in it. Cherry wood burns easily as a wood chip but it's hard to keep lit in wood pellet form which is why it's often mixed with hickory or oak or some other easily-burned wood. A number of guys also like using maple (I never have) and now Todd's added all these exotic flavors to his stock like wine barrel and others. For now, I just stick with the classics. I'll also mix hardwoods with fruitwoods for more complexity of flavor.
> 
> ...


Thanks daRick for the great, practical tips!


----------



## dbbyleo (May 29, 2015)

Oh and by the way... my MES 40 is still NOT here!!!!!  Damn you FedEx!  You're Late!


----------



## dr k (May 29, 2015)

dbbyleo said:


> Thanks guys!  I looking forward to see some smokes... even if its just pre-seasoning smokes!  Hopefully I'll be posting my first Qview once I get my first smokes going.  Thanks for all the tips and advise... which has led to this purchase, which I feel has been a very educated purchase.


I got mine in with a dented corner in back where the handle attaches.  A few minor cosmetic door issues but everything inside looks new.  It maybe a scratch and dent sale for mine. The box it came was dinged up but the cosmetic door issues weren't from that. It'll have to not heat for me to return it.  Not a big deal so far.

-Kurt


----------



## dbbyleo (May 29, 2015)

Ah man, no freaking way - are you serious?  It didn't say that on the Amazon item (priced at $273).  I'll definitely be given mine a good once over.  Have you seen the price of it today.  

Shoooot!!!  The door bell is ringing as I'm literally typing this... its FedEx!  I'll let you know how the unpacking goes!


----------



## dr k (May 29, 2015)

dbbyleo said:


> Ah man, no freaking way - are you serious?  It didn't say that on the Amazon item (priced at $273).  I'll definitely be given mine a good once over.  Have you seen the price of it today.
> 
> Shoooot!!!  The door bell is ringing as I'm literally typing this... its FedEx!  I'll let you know how the unpacking goes!


Everything is brand new and complete.  Very minor cosmetic issues I've already gotten over.  Mines going to get dinged up moving it on the wheels.  It's all about how it works to me.  @&%$* light bulb is busted. WTF! That means it's going to be a great smoker.LOL

-Kurt


----------



## dbbyleo (May 29, 2015)

Ok... unpacking went well.  I didn't have any of the surprises you did - everything seems to be in shape.  I agree, it's really about how well it smokes.  In the end, it'll look ugly and beat up, the beauty is literally "within" ... :)

Question... does you remote display look dim at first, but then when you look at it from an angle you can see the display clearly.  I had to borrow AAA batteries from my headlamps, so I'm not sure if its just a low-batt issue I'm seeing.

Anyway... it's pre-seasoning now!


----------



## dr k (May 29, 2015)

dbbyleo said:


> Ok... unpacking went well.  I didn't have any of the surprises you did - everything seems to be in shape.  I agree, it's really about how well it smokes.  In the end, it'll look ugly and beat up, the beauty is literally "within" ... :)
> 
> Question... does you remote display look dim at first, but then when you look at it from an angle you can see the display clearly.  I had to borrow AAA batteries from my headlamps, so I'm not sure if its just a low-batt issue I'm seeing.
> 
> Anyway... it's pre-seasoning now!


It must be your batteries. I turned mine on for a minute to see that it heats and turned it off. No time today to preseaon it. 
-Kurt


----------



## dbbyleo (May 29, 2015)

Pre-seasoning went great.  I picked some hickory wood chips at JAX, I soaked them for about 15 minutes, threw them into the chip tray during the last 45min... and soon I saw what seemed like TBS to me.  The wife and kids were definitely liking the smell they were smelling.

So far, so good.

BUT... after the pre-seasoning session, the middle digit display appears to have burned out already :(  Good thing for the remote, which I had to resort to in order to figure what was on the display.

I guess this means a call to Masterbuilt.  I think before I do that, I will validate the temp reading on the console/remote with a separate thermometer.


----------



## daricksta (May 31, 2015)

You've already got an electrical problem with a MES 40 Gen 1? That's both surprising and troubling. I'm confident MB customer service will take good care of you. They'll most like send you a replacement controller and hopefully that's where the trouble lies.


----------



## dbbyleo (Jun 1, 2015)

I called Masterbuilt and they said the controllers are in back order til July.  Sounds like they had a huge demand - I don't know if that's a good thing.  Anyway... they took care me.  I'll just need to rely on the remote for readings until then.

Meanwhile... my break-in smoke was a success!  It was absolutely the best chicken breast we've ever had at home or anywhere!  And best yet, the family was absolutely impressed - so that felt great!  Aside from the amazing flavor, it was so  juicy, which was what I was really interested in experiencing and knowing first hand (after having read all about it).  

I put aside the AMNS pellets just in case I screwed this one up, so I just used some store bought Hickory chips and I was pleasantly surprised on how well it smoked.  Just like you guys said... just a slow steady smoke coming out of the vent.  And it smelled heavenly - Wow!  I didn't have any issues keeping the smoke going.  The only mistake I made was leave it unattended (while I was on an errand) for about 1 hour... and when I returned, it was in need of more chips and it took another 15min or so to get it smoking again - but again, no issue getting smoke on just traditional chips.  But I'm still eager to use the AMNS...

I brined in the chicken breast in water, kosher salt and brown sugar for about 2 hours.  Then I let it air dry for about 2 hours before I applied a dry rub - I went with an "Applewood" rub I found at Walmart.  Then I covered the meat with bacon.  The recipe I followed called for 230 degrees until IT was 165.  In about 1:45, I was already at 165 to my surprise (I was expecting to be more like 2:30 based on the recipe).  I actually kept it longer as the sides weren't ready yet.  Despite may be staying in about 30min longer in the smoker, it was still juicier than anything we experienced with chicken breast.  The Applewood rub had a bit of a kick to it - spicier than I expected.  But overall a great flavor.  I may try something with it next time to make it a little milder.

On a side note.  I used a $7 oven thermometer to check the temp reading on the display.  With the display showing 230 degrees, the thermometer shows just above 200.  After my smoke was done and over with, I put the thermometer in my range oven and set that to 230... and once the oven was preheated, the thermometer showed about 230 (needle between 200 and 250 marks).  So it seems like my range oven and thermometer are in a agreement.  No final verdict yet though.  I'll be doing some tests still to check the different areas of the smoker to see if there's huge temp variants.

Anyway... without further a due.. my first Qviews!

Piggies in a Blanket???  How about some "Smoking Hot Quilted Chicks!"

Brined and Rubbed:













IMG_3569.JPG



__ dbbyleo
__ Jun 1, 2015






Baconifacation...













IMG_3570.JPG



__ dbbyleo
__ Jun 1, 2015






Whaala!













IMG_3575.JPG



__ dbbyleo
__ Jun 1, 2015






Ready to serve...













IMG_3576.JPG



__ dbbyleo
__ Jun 1, 2015






There she is... what a great addition to the deck!













IMG_3571.JPG



__ dbbyleo
__ Jun 1, 2015


















IMG_3572.JPG



__ dbbyleo
__ Jun 1, 2015


----------



## mummel (Jun 1, 2015)

Looks amazing.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 1, 2015)

Those look Great, Leo!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Very nice little individual packages of Goodness!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Keep it up!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Nice Smoker too!!----Looks Familiar!

Bear


----------



## dr k (Jun 1, 2015)

dbbyleo said:


> I called Masterbuilt and they said the controllers are in back order til July.  Sounds like they had a huge demand - I don't know if that's a good thing.  Anyway... they took care me.  I'll just need to rely on the remote for readings until then.
> 
> Meanwhile... my break-in smoke was a success!  It was absolutely the best chicken breast we've ever had at home or anywhere!  And best yet, the family was absolutely impressed - so that felt great!  Aside from the amazing flavor, it was so  juicy, which was what I was really interested in experiencing and knowing first hand (after having read all about it).
> 
> ...


I called Masterbuilt and sent them 11 pics of creases, dings and dents and the light bulb that shattered in shipment that created a dead short when I turned it on, sending 20 amps through the controller.  The pre-season went great but they want to send me a whole new unit without returning this one.  I just have to cut the cord flush to the unit.  She has to email me on the cutting part.  I think they just want to not have an issue right after the 90 day warranty and spend shipping on junking it at there plant.  If anything I'll have spare parts.

-Kurt


----------



## daricksta (Jun 1, 2015)

dbbyleo said:


> I called Masterbuilt and they said the controllers are in back order til July.  Sounds like they had a huge demand - I don't know if that's a good thing.  Anyway... they took care me.  I'll just need to rely on the remote for readings until then.
> 
> Meanwhile... my break-in smoke was a success!  It was absolutely the best chicken breast we've ever had at home or anywhere!  And best yet, the family was absolutely impressed - so that felt great!  Aside from the amazing flavor, it was so  juicy, which was what I was really interested in experiencing and knowing first hand (after having read all about it).
> 
> ...


You have a fine smoking career ahead of you! As far as leaving the house and coming back home to find no smoke rising out of the vent--I've _been _at home and done the same thing quite a few times. I've found out that there's still plenty of smoke hanging around inside the smoker to flavor the meat until the chips or pellets are replenished.

I love my MES 30. I've been lucky that I've had--so far--no problems with components that needed to be replaced.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 1, 2015)

Dr K said:


> I called Masterbuilt and sent them 11 pics of creases, dings and dents and the light bulb that shattered in shipment that created a dead short when I turned it on, sending 20 amps through the controller.  The pre-season went great but they want to send me a whole new unit without returning this one.  I just have to cut the cord flush to the unit.  She has to email me on the cutting part.  I think they just want to not have an issue right after the 90 day warranty and spend shipping on junking it at there plant.  If anything I'll have spare parts.
> 
> -Kurt


Only problem you could have there is what happened to a couple others. They had them cut the cord on their Gen #1, and promised to send them a Gen #2.5. Then they ended up sending a Gen #2.

What Gen are you cutting the cord on, and which one did they say they're sending to replace it?

Bear


----------



## angel wings (Jun 1, 2015)

Here in South Florida, I keep my MES 30 Digital covered, and away from the elements when not in use. When smoking, I placed it facing a ' southwestern' exposure' location our patio. You will be surprised how the sunshine helps to maintain steady temperature, less cycling and less strain on the coils. This is Florida, so I do cover the digital display with an upside down Tupperware to guard it against those pesky passing showers so common in our part of the state. Good luck with yours.


----------



## dr k (Jun 1, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> Only problem you could have there is what happened to a couple others. They had them cut the cord on their Gen #1, and promised to send them a Gen #2.5. Then they ended up sending a Gen #2.
> 
> What Gen are you cutting the cord on, and which one did they say they're sending to replace it?
> 
> Bear


Good call!  dbbyleo, this thread starter and I ordered this 20070311 Gen 1 on the same day and received them last Friday.  Masterbuilt and I have some correspondence yet before I cut the cord.  I'll definitely request the same model. 

-Kurt


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 1, 2015)

Angel Wings said:


> Here in South Florida, I keep my MES 30 Digital covered, and away from the elements when not in use. When smoking, I placed it facing a ' southwestern' exposure' location our patio. You will be surprised how the sunshine helps to maintain steady temperature, less cycling and less strain on the coils. This is Florida, so I do cover the digital display with an upside down Tupperware to guard it against those pesky passing showers so common in our part of the state. Good luck with yours.


That's normally OK.

However during the Winter, I have to set a sheet of plywood in front of my window in the door, if I'm smoking with low temps, because when the Sun is low in the sky, and you have it facing South, the Sun hits the sensor on the back wall of the smoker & causes a false reading from the Sun's heat on the sensor.

Just something to remember.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 1, 2015)

Dr K said:


> Good call!  dbbyleo, this thread starter and I ordered this 20070311 Gen 1 on the same day and received them last Friday.  Masterbuilt and I have some correspondence yet before I cut the cord.  I'll definitely request the same model.
> 
> -Kurt


----------



## angel wings (Jun 1, 2015)

Good point bear. Fortunately no 'Windows' on my MES.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 1, 2015)

Angel Wings said:


> Good point bear. Fortunately no 'Windows' on my MES.


That's OK----I like to mention things like that now & then for those it pertains to can gain from it.

When it happened to me, I was stumped until I figured it out.

Bear


----------



## daricksta (Jun 1, 2015)

Dr K said:


> Good call!  dbbyleo, this thread starter and I ordered this 20070311 Gen 1 on the same day and received them last Friday.  Masterbuilt and I have some correspondence yet before I cut the cord.  I'll definitely request the same model.
> 
> -Kurt


You've got to wonder what company(ies) they used to ship the smoker to you. Sounds like yours fell off a pallet or something, there was a person or there were people who witnessed what happened, knew your smoker was damaged but perhaps company policy (either MB and/or shipping) dictated they still deliver the damaged smoker (since replacing it would require new paperwork and inventory corrections and all kinds of busywork) to the customer who could then file a claim for a replacement model.

I guess quality control is too expensive these days.


----------



## dr k (Jun 1, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> You've got to wonder what company(ies) they used to ship the smoker to you. Sounds like yours fell off a pallet or something, there was a person or there were people who witnessed what happened, knew your smoker was damaged but perhaps company policy (either MB and/or shipping) dictated they still deliver the damaged smoker (since replacing it would require new paperwork and inventory corrections and all kinds of busywork) to the customer who could then file a claim for a replacement model.
> 
> I guess quality control is too expensive these days.


I saw UPS drive away after they rang the door bell and ran. lol The controller operates fine but the light bulb was pulverized!?  The smoker therm and three other probes placed right over it were all within 3-5 degrees except the smoker meat probe was 10+ degrees high.  I like this consistency and would rather stick with a few dings you have to look for than get a big temp swing.  I'm not too concerned about their meat probe I can't easily calibrate.  The dead short was my concern from the light bulb.  I figure it would be an immediate problem.  Electrical anomalies like the light socket dead short may have done nothing but a light socket dead short has burned out a few 600 watt rheostats I've seen. Euthanizing a perfectly good smoker by cutting the cord is something I just can't seem to steer myself past (yet.)  I still need to hear back From Masterbuilt if that is still an option after they look at the pictures.  Picture posting on SMF is not cooperating this time.

-Kurt


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 1, 2015)

Dr K said:


> I saw UPS drive away after they rang the door bell and ran. lol The controller operates fine but the light bulb was pulverized!?  The smoker therm and three other probes placed right over it were all within 3-5 degrees except the smoker meat probe was 10+ degrees high.  I like this consistency and would rather stick with a few dings you have to look for than get a big temp swing.  I'm not too concerned about their meat probe I can't easily calibrate.  The dead short was my concern from the light bulb.  I figure it would be an immediate problem.  Electrical anomalies like the light socket dead short may have done nothing but a light socket dead short has burned out a few 600 watt rheostats I've seen. Euthanizing a perfectly good smoker by cutting the cord is something I just can't seem to steer myself past (yet.)  I still need to hear back From Masterbuilt if that is still an option after they look at the pictures.  Picture posting on SMF is not cooperating this time.
> 
> -Kurt


LOL----I got a set of 3 Planer blades delivered by UPS when I had my Shop. They were about 5/16 Thick X 1 1/4" wide X 24" long. They were taped together, put in a long plastic box. Then wrapped in newspaper & all taped up solid. When they got to my house the package was in almost a 90° angle!!!

I figured that would have even been hard to do on purpose with that kind of steel. That was like a 1" X 1 1/4" X 24" Solid Steel Bar!!!

Bear


----------



## daricksta (Jun 1, 2015)

So it coulda been UPS what done the dirty deed! Or the driver was running really, really late.

How do you know if something is a dead short? I just read up on it and found it it's very dangerous but just looking at an electrical light socket I sure wouldn't be able to tell. Did you screw in a replacement light bulb which didn't light?

As for the pain of cutting the cord of a "perfectly good smoker", it isn't perfectly good if it has a dead short. Hopefully its replacement will be in perfect condition. When did you last contact Masterbuilt? I give someplace no more than 48 hours before I follow up.


----------



## dr k (Jun 1, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> LOL----I got a set of 3 Planer blades delivered by UPS when I had my Shop. They were about 5/16 Thick X 1 1/4" wide X 24" long. They were taped together, put in a long plastic box. Then wrapped in newspaper & all taped up solid. When they got to my house the package was in almost a 90° angle!!!
> 
> I figured that would have even been hard to do on purpose with that kind of steel. That was like a 1" X 1 1/4" X 24" Solid Steel Bar!!!
> 
> Bear


Wow!  Seems something hydraulic like a fork truck had to do that.

-Kurt


----------



## daricksta (Jun 1, 2015)

Dr K said:


> I saw UPS drive away after they rang the door bell and ran. lol The controller operates fine but the light bulb was pulverized!?  The smoker therm and three other probes placed right over it were all within 3-5 degrees except the smoker meat probe was 10+ degrees high.  I like this consistency and would rather stick with a few dings you have to look for than get a big temp swing.  I'm not too concerned about their meat probe I can't easily calibrate.  The dead short was my concern from the light bulb.  I figure it would be an immediate problem.  Electrical anomalies like the light socket dead short may have done nothing but a light socket dead short has burned out a few 600 watt rheostats I've seen. Euthanizing a perfectly good smoker by cutting the cord is something I just can't seem to steer myself past (yet.)  I still need to hear back From Masterbuilt if that is still an option after they look at the pictures.  Picture posting on SMF is not cooperating this time.
> 
> -Kurt


Kurt--did you buy the smoker through Amazon? They can take care of working with the seller to exchange an item that was received damaged. The only wrinkle might be if they offer a full refund instead of an exchange. You should open a live chat window with an Amazon rep. I've done that several times and each time the rep has been extremely helpful and cooperative.


----------



## dr k (Jun 1, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> So it coulda been UPS what done the dirty deed! Or the driver was running really, really late.
> 
> How do you know if something is a dead short? I just read up on it and found it it's very dangerous but just looking at an electrical light socket I sure wouldn't be able to tell. Did you screw in a replacement light bulb which didn't light?
> 
> As for the pain of cutting the cord of a "perfectly good smoker", it isn't perfectly good if it has a dead short. Hopefully its replacement will be in perfect condition. When did you last contact Masterbuilt? I give someplace no more than 48 hours before I follow up.


A dead short is like throwing a toaster in a bath tub.  The hot and neutral wires touching without a load.  There's no way to keep the circuit closed.  Every time you reset the circuit breaker it trips.  My parents have a Brazilian Chandelier that has screw in tips down in the socket that can swivel over and touch the threads where the base of the light bulb screws into.  They work themselves loose when over tightening bulbs and replacing burn out bulbs.  When I plugged in the MES and just turned on the light bulb, I saw a flash and heard a pop and my breaker tripped.  I noticed small pieces of the broken bulb glass on the bottom of the smoker that worker it's way out of the bulb cover so the bulb was in pieces when it arrived.  I bought a new bulb with no problems since I put it in.  The bulb in the MES worked it's way out of the socket and a piece of the wire filament holders worked itself into the socket to complete the circuit when I turned it on.  Weird.  I spoke with Masterbuilt for the first time this morning.  I sent receipt info and pictures. 

-Kurt


----------



## dr k (Jun 1, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> Kurt--did you buy the smoker through Amazon? They can take care of working with the seller to exchange an item that was received damaged. The only wrinkle might be if they offer a full refund instead of an exchange. You should open a live chat window with an Amazon rep. I've done that several times and each time the rep has been extremely helpful and cooperative.


I bought it through the Amazon link you put up.  On an earlier post today I mentioned that the current standing solution with Masterbuilt is for me to cut the cord flush with the smoker and junk it so they don't have to pay for the shipping back to them to junk it.  Since there maybe premature electrical problems and cosmetic problems.  They need to review my pictures then advise on cutting or not.

-Kurt


----------



## daricksta (Jun 1, 2015)

Dr K said:


> A dead short is like throwing a toaster in a bath tub.  The hot and neutral wires touching without a load.  There's no way to keep the circuit closed.  Every time you reset the circuit breaker it trips.  My parents have a Brazilian Chandelier that has screw in tips down in the socket that can swivel over and touch the threads where the base of the light bulb screws into.  They work themselves loose when over tightening bulbs and replacing burn out bulbs.  When I plugged in the MES and just turned on the light bulb, I saw a flash and heard a pop and my breaker tripped.  I noticed small pieces of the broken bulb glass on the bottom of the smoker that worker it's way out of the bulb cover so the bulb was in pieces when it arrived.  I bought a new bulb with no problems since I put it in.  The bulb in the MES worked it's way out of the socket and a piece of the wire filament holders worked itself into the socket to complete the circuit when I turned it on.  Weird.  I spoke with Masterbuilt for the first time this morning.  I sent receipt info and pictures.
> 
> -Kurt


I understand what you mean about the chandelier. I've had a few of them with that same problem so I get what the dead short problem is.

Masterbuilt shipped you a defective machine and they _will_ make it good.


----------



## daricksta (Jun 1, 2015)

Dr K said:


> I bought it through the Amazon link you put up.  On an earlier post today I mentioned that the current standing solution with Masterbuilt is for me to cut the cord flush with the smoker and junk it so they don't have to pay for the shipping back to them to junk it.  Since there maybe premature electrical problems and cosmetic problems.  They need to review my pictures then advise on cutting or not.
> 
> -Kurt


Well, with Amazon you can set up returns/replacements online. As I've said I've done this before. The only unknown at this point is if Amazon would be willing to arrange a replacement or if they would only offer a refund. That would mean you'd have to re-purchase your MES at whatever the current price was.

I still think it might be worth doing a live chat with an Amazon rep and let them know you've also emailed Masterbuilt. I just like covering all bases so that I can choose which option--working directly with the seller or with Amazon-- will benefit me the most.


----------



## dr k (Jun 1, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> I understand what you mean about the chandelier. I've had a few of them with that same problem so I get what the dead short problem is.
> 
> Masterbuilt shipped you a defective machine and they _will_ make it good.


The pre-seasoning went great.  Metal got into the light socket that wasn't suppose to be there was all. I told them I had no problem with the cosmetic dents in the back, one in the lower front. inside shelf dings.  I told her I'm not boxing this thing back up.  I told her I had concerns with the electrical dilemma and I want a new controller or extend my warranty and she said with the cosmetic issue you won't be happy so then that's when the cut the cord solution and we send you a new one came up.   Because they don't want to spend money on shipping to get back a scratch and dent potentially fried smoker. LOL  I would have all kinds of extra parts:  controller, racks, door, remote, water pan, heating element. LOL.  I'm laughing too hard I've got to end this post

-Kurt


----------



## daricksta (Jun 2, 2015)

Dr K said:


> The pre-seasoning went great.  Metal got into the light socket that wasn't suppose to be there was all. I told them I had no problem with the cosmetic dents in the back, one in the lower front. inside shelf dings.  I told her I'm not boxing this thing back up.  I told her I had concerns with the electrical dilemma and I want a new controller or extend my warranty and she said with the cosmetic issue you won't be happy so then that's when the cut the cord solution and we send you a new one came up.   Because they don't want to spend money on shipping to get back a scratch and dent potentially fried smoker. LOL  I would have all kinds of extra parts:  controller, racks, door, remote, water pan, heating element. LOL.  I'm laughing too hard I've got to end this post
> 
> -Kurt


So let me get the synopsis on this absurdist play straight: you've been told to cut the cord on your current smoker, they'll take your word for it that you did since it relieves them of legal liability should you be accidentally fried along with your smoker, and they're sending you a brand, spankin' new one?

What I think would be hilarious would be if you mined the parts from the new smoker to fix the scratched-and-dented one. This is based on this old joke: "A Jewish woman had two chickens. One got sick, so the woman made chicken soup out of the healthy one to help the sick one get well."


----------



## dr k (Jun 2, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> So let me get the synopsis on this absurdist play straight: you've been told to cut the cord on your current smoker, they'll take your word for it that you did since it relieves them of legal liability should you be accidentally fried along with your smoker, and they're sending you a brand, spankin' new one?
> 
> What I think would be hilarious would be if you mined the parts from the new smoker to fix the scratched-and-dented one. This is based on this old joke: "A Jewish woman had two chickens. One got sick, so the woman made chicken soup out of the healthy one to help the sick one get well."


Yes.  I would have to send them a picture showing the cut cord and that it was cut flush to where it comes out of the smoker body.  I'm just waiting for a reply from the pics and proof of purchase I sent yesterday before doing anything.  There is nothing hazardous with this smoker.  I'm just concerned that the light bulb short (from the broken bulb coming out of the socket and flipping around and the metal wires from the filament holders sticking in the socket to create the short when I turned on the light) may have compromised the longevity of the controller.  The smoker operates perfectly.  I will use it today to do the last hour of a 2-2-1 slab of BB from last week. 

-Kurt


----------



## bmaddox (Jun 2, 2015)

Dr K said:


> Yes.  I would have to send them a picture showing the cut cord and that it was cut flush to where it comes out of the smoker body.  I'm just waiting for a reply from the pics and proof of purchase I sent yesterday before doing anything.  There is nothing hazardous with this smoker.  I'm just concerned that the light bulb short (from the broken bulb coming out of the socket and flipping around and the metal wires from the filament holders sticking in the socket to create the short when I turned on the light) may have compromised the longevity of the controller.  The smoker operates perfectly.  I will use it today to do the last hour of a 2-2-1 slab of BB from last week.
> 
> -Kurt


If that is the case, once you receive the new unit you could open up the old one and rewire it with a new cord and bypass the light to resurrect it. Or add an AMNPS and a hot plate to have a cold smoking unit similar to a little chief.


----------



## daricksta (Jun 2, 2015)

Dr K said:


> Yes.  I would have to send them a picture showing the cut cord and that it was cut flush to where it comes out of the smoker body.  I'm just waiting for a reply from the pics and proof of purchase I sent yesterday before doing anything.  There is nothing hazardous with this smoker.  I'm just concerned that the light bulb short (from the broken bulb coming out of the socket and flipping around and the metal wires from the filament holders sticking in the socket to create the short when I turned on the light) may have compromised the longevity of the controller.  The smoker operates perfectly.  I will use it today to do the last hour of a 2-2-1 slab of BB from last week.
> 
> -Kurt


I forgot they could ask for photo proof. Are you saying that the light bulb base is still in the light socket? If this is the case do you plan to remove it? I've had this happen in those chandeliers I wrote about and was always able to unscrew them although sometimes it was a pain.

I experimented with smoking baby backs unfoiled a few weeks ago. Because of the result I'm going back to the 2-2-1 method. They were very good but not great.


----------



## dr k (Jun 2, 2015)

bmaddox said:


> If that is the case, once you receive the new unit you could open up the old one and rewire it with a new cord and bypass the light to resurrect it. Or add an AMNPS and a hot plate to have a cold smoking unit similar to a little chief.


Oh yeah!  I'm ahead of you on that.  The problem is I'll do exactly as they say and I'll have less than an inch of lead before it goes into a ceramic looking fitting.  I'd have to Dremel out a couple square inches of sheet metal to access that lead.  Soldering back on the extension cord then shrink tubing each joint and whole cord or butt splicing and shrink tubing will be the options, if possible.  Masterbuilt  I'm sure has anticipated this kind of repair.  If it turns into cutting the cord without returning it,  I'll have to salvage what I can.  I don't like to waste anything if possible.  As I mentioned before, I'm not repackaging and sending this back.  It'll probably last many years.

-Kurt


----------



## dr k (Jun 2, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> I forgot they could ask for photo proof. Are you saying that the light bulb base is still in the light socket? If this is the case do you plan to remove it? I've had this happen in those chandeliers I wrote about and was always able to unscrew them although sometimes it was a pain.
> 
> I experimented with smoking baby backs unfoiled a few weeks ago. Because of the result I'm going back to the 2-2-1 method. They were very good but not great.


I replaced the light bulb with the same wattage.  It's just a 15 watt T7 appliance light bulb with a E17 base.  I just brought the base of the shattered bulb with me.  At this point it's a brand new smoker with nothing wrong with it.  If they want me to return it, I'll say no.  I just want an extended warranty for electrical purposes or a new controller.  If they won't do either,  I'll Just hang up or not respond to their email.  The smoker thermostat is right on with my other therms at the smoker thermostat location.  If they stay on the same path and give me the option to cut the cord and not return it, I'll take it.

-Kurt


----------



## daricksta (Jun 2, 2015)

Dr K said:


> I replaced the light bulb with the same wattage.  It's just a 15 watt T7 appliance light bulb with a E17 base.  I just brought the base of the shattered bulb with me.  At this point it's a brand new smoker with nothing wrong with it.  If they want me to return it, I'll say no.  I just want an extended warranty for electrical purposes or a new controller.  If they won't do either,  I'll Just hang up or not respond to their email.  The smoker thermostat is right on with my other therms at the smoker thermostat location.  If they stay on the same path and give me the option to cut the cord and not return it, I'll take it.
> 
> -Kurt


So, replacing the bulb fixed the dead short and the smoker is fully operational? I'm with you. I've exchanged things before only to have the new unit be more trouble-prone than the original item.


----------



## dr k (Jun 2, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> So, replacing the bulb fixed the dead short and the smoker is fully operational? I'm with you. I've exchanged things before only to have the new unit be more trouble-prone than the original item.


The base of the light bulb was not in the socket when I got the package.  Everything was outside the socket smashed to pieces but the housing covering the bulb/socket kept all the pieces around the socket including the wires in the light bulb that holds the filament.  A wire touched the bottom of the socket and the threads creating the short.  Cleaning out the debris removed what caused the short. 













ATT_1433174148516_CAM00537.jpg



__ dr k
__ Jun 2, 2015


















ATT_1433174148821_CAM00535.jpg



__ dr k
__ Jun 2, 2015


















ATT_1433174148901_CAM00536.jpg



__ dr k
__ Jun 2, 2015


















ATT_1433174148982_CAM00533.jpg



__ dr k
__ Jun 2, 2015


















ATT_1433174293595_CAM00534.jpg



__ dr k
__ Jun 2, 2015


















ATT_1433174293595_CAM00534.jpg



__ dr k
__ Jun 2, 2015


















ATT_1433174293923_CAM00531.jpg



__ dr k
__ Jun 2, 2015


















ATT_1433174294066_CAM00532.jpg



__ dr k
__ Jun 2, 2015


















ATT_1433174294220_CAM00529.jpg



__ dr k
__ Jun 2, 2015


----------



## dr k (Jun 2, 2015)

I just got an email from Masterbuilt in between putting up these dent pics.  They said they are out of the 20070311 Gen 1 for 3-4 weeks.  They offered me a Gen II or I could wait and use the Gen 1 I have until they come in.  I said I'll wait.  Then when the Gen 1's are available I cut one of the plates off the back, cut the cord flush to the smoker and take a pic of both together in one picture and email it to them for them to send out a new Gen 1.  I found a couple more dent pics.













ATT_1433174294324_CAM00530.jpg



__ dr k
__ Jun 2, 2015


















CAM00540.jpg



__ dr k
__ Jun 2, 2015






-Kurt


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 2, 2015)

Dr K said:


> I just got an email from Masterbuilt in between putting up these dent pics.  They said they are out of the 20070311 Gen 1 for 3-4 weeks.  They offered me a Gen II or I could wait and use the Gen 1 I have until they come in.  I said I'll wait.  Then when the Gen 1's are available I cut one of the plates off the back, cut the cord flush to the smoker and take a pic of both together in one picture and email it to them for them to send out a new Gen 1.  I found a couple more dent pics.
> 
> -Kurt


Maybe they should email you a picture of the Gen #1 that they're sending you before you cut the cord, so a Gen #2 doesn't show up at your house???
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## daricksta (Jun 2, 2015)

Dr K said:


> The base of the light bulb was not in the socket when I got the package.  Everything was outside the socket smashed to pieces but the housing covering the bulb/socket kept all the pieces around the socket including the wires in the light bulb that holds the filament.  A wire touched the bottom of the socket and the threads creating the short.  Cleaning out the debris removed what caused the short.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting the photos. The bulb is exactly the way I pictured it based on your description. You're right: those dings and dents are minor. But you'll have a decision to make in a few weeks. If the smoker works perfectly as you say, then you may not want to "cut the cord" literally and figuratively. With my MES 30 Gen 1, we've become great chums in the past 3 years. It's all broken in and I know how it works and how to take care of it. OK, I'll admit it: I've _bonded_ with it (Webby, my Weber One Touch Silver kettle grill is my best backyard buddy in the world, but that's for another forum) and since it's helped me to make a lot of great Q I'm not in the market for a bigger, newer smoker as long as this one is working fine.

With a new smoker, you've got to preseason it and break it in again. And what if it doesn't work as well as your current MES? Of course, you've already discussed ways to reconnect an electrical cord to the smoker so it might all be moot anyway.


----------



## dr k (Jun 4, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> Thanks for posting the photos. The bulb is exactly the way I pictured it based on your description. You're right: those dings and dents are minor. But you'll have a decision to make in a few weeks. If the smoker works perfectly as you say, then you may not want to "cut the cord" literally and figuratively. With my MES 30 Gen 1, we've become great chums in the past 3 years. It's all broken in and I know how it works and how to take care of it. OK, I'll admit it: I've _bonded_ with it (Webby, my Weber One Touch Silver kettle grill is my best backyard buddy in the world, but that's for another forum) and since it's helped me to make a lot of great Q I'm not in the market for a bigger, newer smoker as long as this one is working fine.
> 
> With a new smoker, you've got to preseason it and break it in again. And what if it doesn't work as well as your current MES? Of course, you've already discussed ways to reconnect an electrical cord to the smoker so it might all be moot anyway.


She offered the Gen II because the Gen I's are out of stock for 3-4 weeks or I can wait till the Gen I's are in, if I wish.  I said I'll wait for the Gen I 20070311. I'll be using this model number on all correspondence till it arrives to insure I get the correct smoker and it's in writing.  I can use this till they are in.  Since we spent a lot of time on the light bulb short issue, I just want to clarify that there is nothing wrong with the socket and it has worked just fine since I replaced the light bulb.  I drilled out the four rivets on one of the info plates (French) on the back and will put it next to the cord when I cut it flush to the smoker for it all to be in one picture as she requested.  Then she'll send me a new smoker.  She offered me an accessory of my choice for the hassle and wait so I'll request the leg extension kit on wheels to raise it 10" and store stuff underneath.  

-Kurt


----------



## daricksta (Jun 4, 2015)

Dr K said:


> She offered the Gen II because the Gen I's are out of stock for 3-4 weeks or I can wait till the Gen I's are in, if I wish.  I said I'll wait for the Gen I 20070311. I'll be using this model number on all correspondence till it arrives to insure I get the correct smoker and it's in writing.  I can use this till they are in.  Since we spent a lot of time on the light bulb short issue, I just want to clarify that there is nothing wrong with the socket and it has worked just fine since I replaced the light bulb.  I drilled out the four rivets on one of the info plates (French) on the back and will put it next to the cord when I cut it flush to the smoker for it all to be in one picture as she requested.  Then she'll send me a new smoker.  She offered me an accessory of my choice for the hassle and wait so I'll request the leg extension kit on wheels to raise it 10" and store stuff underneath.
> 
> -Kurt


Good idea to keep that model number front and center on all your correspondence. But at this point, why don't you just tell CS never mind, that you'll keep the smoker you have? They should still send you the the leg extension kit--which is a great choice--as compensation for the nightmare they've put you thru.


----------



## dr k (Jun 4, 2015)

I just wanted a new controller or extend the warranty. They said with the electrical and cosmetic dilemma they prefer to replace without returning the damaged one.
-Kurt


----------



## daricksta (Jun 4, 2015)

Dr K said:


> I just wanted a new controller or extend the warranty. They said with the electrical and cosmetic dilemma they prefer to replace without returning the damaged one.
> -Kurt


I have every confidence that you will make it all work out to your advantage.


----------



## dr k (Jun 24, 2015)

dbbyleo said:


> Pre-seasoning went great.  I picked some hickory wood chips at JAX, I soaked them for about 15 minutes, threw them into the chip tray during the last 45min... and soon I saw what seemed like TBS to me.  The wife and kids were definitely liking the smell they were smelling.
> 
> So far, so good.
> 
> ...


A shipment of 20070311 Gen 1's are suppose to arrive at MB tomorrow 6.25.15.  Any news on the controller you're waiting on?  I'm looking forward to the replacement smoker they'll be sending me. 

-Kurt


----------



## dbbyleo (Jun 24, 2015)

So here's an update.

Last week my controller went completely bad.  In the middle of smoking jerky, the thing just turned off.  On any attempts to turn it back on (set temp, set time, etc), it would just immediately turn back off.

So I called Masterbuilt... and followed up on my controller replacement order - but the said the same thing - they still don't have any to ship until July.  

So then I took it with Amazon.  And guess what?  The next freaking day Amazon had a brand new 20070311 on my front door.  THE NEXT FREAKING DAY!  I didn't even have to pick up the phone - I just pulled up the Amazon chat, cut and pasted my order#, and told them my issue - no problem, no questions ask... and they shipped it OVERNIGHT!  Gotta love the people at Amazon!

Anyway... when I got the new one... I simply took the new controller from that (and remote - apparently they work in pairs), and sent the rest back (with the old/broken controller and remote).  Amazon set it up so that UPS came to pick it up the old, too.

Badda-bing, Badda-boom - I'm back up and smoking again!

#iloveamazon


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 24, 2015)

dbbyleo said:


> So here's an update.
> 
> Last week my controller went completely bad.  In the middle of smoking jerky, the thing just turned off.  On any attempts to turn it back on (set temp, set time, etc), it would just immediately turn back off.
> 
> ...


That's Awesome!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I love hearing stories like that !!

I even read this to Mrs Bear----She's glad to hear it too.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Glad you're back at it !!

Bear


----------



## foamheart (Jun 24, 2015)

dbbyleo said:


> So here's an update.
> 
> Last week my controller went completely bad.  In the middle of smoking jerky, the thing just turned off.  On any attempts to turn it back on (set temp, set time, etc), it would just immediately turn back off.
> 
> ...


You know I would love to see the pile of all those returned MES40s. I bet it would be something to see. I just can't imagine them rebuilding and then reselling......... but they would have to do something with all the smokers.

Hope your new one works out for you.


----------



## dr k (Jul 15, 2015)

dbbyleo said:


> So here's an update.
> 
> Last week my controller went completely bad.  In the middle of smoking jerky, the thing just turned off.  On any attempts to turn it back on (set temp, set time, etc), it would just immediately turn back off.
> 
> ...


I remember that we ordered and received our 20070311 40" Gen 1's on the same days from the same website.  How's the new controller and smoking going?  It's been a month and a half since my damaged smoker arrived by covered wagon and today I received the new one in perfect condition from MB.  I had to cut the cord flush on the original dented smoker and send pics with one of the removed plates on the back to get this new one.  MB sent me the accessory of my choice (leg kit) because of the delay, which I put on the original dented one which isn't a concern because it's in the back.  Out of sight out of mind.  I have soldered and shrunk tubed the power cord back on and have been using it that way since I sent the pics. to MB.  I may have to take this new smoker to my parent's 15 minutes away.  I like that the remotes are paired with the controller.  I can run them side by side if I wanted to without conflicting with the other controller (most likely on different circuits.)  That would be a lot of meat, which I don't forecast happening. 

-Kurt


----------



## daricksta (Jul 16, 2015)

Dr K said:


> I remember that we ordered and received our 20070311 40" Gen 1's on the same days from the same website.  How's the new controller and smoking going?  It's been a month and a half since my damaged smoker arrived by covered wagon and today I received the new one in perfect condition from MB.  I had to cut the cord flush on the original dented smoker and send pics with one of the removed plates on the back to get this new one.  MB sent me the accessory of my choice (leg kit) because of the delay, which I put on the original dented one which isn't a concern because it's in the back.  Out of sight out of mind.  I have soldered and shrunk tubed the power cord back on and have been using it that way since I sent the pics. to MB.  I may have to take this new smoker to my parent's 15 minutes away.  I like that the remotes are paired with the controller.  I can run them side by side if I wanted to without conflicting with the other controller (most likely on different circuits.)  That would be a lot of meat, which I don't forecast happening.
> 
> -Kurt


Covered wagon? You must've gotten one of them steam-powered models. Did Rod Serling deliver it? He was an avid smoker himself...


----------



## dbbyleo (Jul 20, 2015)

The replacement, new unit I got from Amazon is working great, although I've only had one smoke since.  I still have not gotten the replacement controller from MB (that was ordered more than a month ago).


----------



## dvuong (Jul 22, 2015)

I just purchased the Gen 1 from Amazon also.  I currently have then Gen 2, which I'm hoping to get rid of today.  I posted on Craigslist and some guy is interested in it.  

Can we season it using the AMNPS instead of chips?


----------



## mummel (Jul 22, 2015)

dvuong said:


> I just purchased the Gen 1 from Amazon also.  I currently have then Gen 2, which I'm hoping to get rid of today.  I posted on Craigslist and some guy is interested in it.
> 
> Can we season it using the AMNPS instead of chips?


Yes works fine.


----------



## daricksta (Jul 22, 2015)

I agree. You just need to fill the inside with smoke. doesn't matter from which source, wood chips or wood pellets.


----------



## dr k (Jul 22, 2015)

dvuong said:


> I just purchased the Gen 1 from Amazon also.  I currently have then Gen 2, which I'm hoping to get rid of today.  I posted on Craigslist and some guy is interested in it.
> 
> Can we season it using the AMNPS instead of chips?


I used my AMNTS.

-Kurt


----------

